# Am i the only one who has no friends?



## michaell

i am 17 year old male, I have never did anything with a friend(that wasnt part of a church uth group thing) since a birthday party where i invited a few "school friends" (people you just see at school) back in 2005. i had a few girls like me back in 2005- early 2006 and i went on one date(she asked me out). then in late 2006 till now i have become socially dormant and struggled to make friends.

8th grade sucked, i never had any friends and yet we had a lunch break everyday that was compulsary , we had to be in the lunchroom . the hard part was choosing where to sit, i had no friends , everyone was in a group ,etc. so i would just sort of sit with groups of people and not say much, it was already noisy in the cafeteria and i had to eat with all that anxiety as well. and to make matters really bad is that the tables were two sided, with one row of people facing the other. this made matters difficult since i usually stare when im anxious and even if i tried not to stare there is nowhere to look, most peple would just talk to someone at their table and since they were talking and socializing, they werent staring, but for me , since talking was out of question due to the anxiety, i constantly worried if the person in front of me thought i was staring

then to make matters even more bad, after lunch we would have to wait like 5 minutes in the courtyard for the bell to ring, i was too shy to sit by myself so i instead went up to groups of people and just stood there and then tried to converse but was always unsuccessful. 

now in 12 th grade , my anxiety is still there. on the weekends i literally stay at home, i have a one or two i converse with occassionally (as long as its not in a group setting, i only do one on one) . they are not very close though. i never hang out with them after school. i do not like weekends much since on weekends i am just with my family and that is depressing thinking that everyone is out having fun.


----------



## cblack

Im the same


----------



## Izzy as pie

I'm really not one to give advice (senior year was probably my worst year), but we need to work on your perceived self-worth. *Accomplishing *things helps build your confidence. So why not try picking up a few hobbies outside of school? (The problem is that we often think we are incompetent) So if you can gain your own trust by getting good at shooting hoops, or drawing, or playing an instrument, or reading/writing, etc., then you can trust yourself to act acceptably around people.

I know this may sound way off-topic, but I honestly think it could help.


----------



## EverFlowingSpring

You're not the only one who has no friends. I've never really had a friend in my life. I'd gone for years and years without really thinking about it, only recently, maybe a year or less, have I began to realize how lonely my life is. I'd really like to have a close friend...


----------



## Comrade

High school was also a very difficult time for me. I remember being in exactly those same situations. Lunch was the hardest and I would usually just go home so that I wouldn't have to feel awkward sitting alone.
Weekends were terrible because I had nothing to do. I gravitated toward computer games and ended up spending hours a day playing computer games. 
Because of this, I have been quite successful in the business world and so now I can sort of look at it as a good thing. I am fascinated with electronics and computers to this day and have become an IT professional. Unfortunately, I don't have the time to play games anymore but it is a passion that I have because of my anxiety throughout school.
I agree with Izzy. I think you should force yourself to participate in an extra caricular activity. One thing that I regret during high school was not following through with cross country. I joined the team but chose to work instead of participate.
What are you good at? What do you like to do when you are on your own? 
What are your plans after high school? Do you plan to continue education or even join the military?


----------



## StickyFingers

Do you know how sad I look tucked into my little corner at lunch? Very sad. You are not alone. At least you tried to talk to people, I couldn't even do that... Sorry, all about you, maybe you should go out for an after school thing, or since you're a seiner like a community thing, or get more involved with church.


----------



## kid a

I made a few random friends when i was in highschool...to have some where to sit. at lunch i could barely eat because of the anxiety i felt and after lunch id have to massage my shoulders because of the serious tension  in 8th grade i had alot of friends, but i still wasnt IN with everyone like my group of friends seemed to be. its like they clicked with the realllly popular people and i just ..didnt. i tryed to though.thats when i cared
now , im homeschooled, and a complete lonnerr


----------



## 00100101

im 18, i havent got any friends either. Ive had difficulty trying to get some since i started secondary school (around 7 years ago). Since these people were with me since a young age, i was a little more comfortable, i thought i could use this chance to make friends, but i was too late, im now in a class, filled with people i do not even know. With break & lunch time, people dont usually go to the lunch room to eat, rather they go outside school to get food. I in the mean time, just spend my time in the library or in the computer room 

after school i just go home, watch tv, go on the internet, play games or do homework, its the same in the weekend

ive never had a girlfriend, so take some solace in the fact that there are girls that like you 

i have anxiety with talking to people or going outside the house, hopefully i can fix this by the time i get to university, since ive been trying to get an appointment with a psychotherapist.

I hope things get better for you. Its important to take some innitiative, if you cant fix your problems by yourself, seek help from others that are trusted


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Friendships are formed from common interests. What are yours?


----------



## The

No, you're not the only one.

I'm 16, just started my Junior year in High School, and I have no friends.


----------



## Dina

You're not the only one.

I had two friends when I was little but we got apart gradually as we grew up... one of them moved and the other changed schools, and our interests were too different so we stopped hanging out together. We weren't very close, either.

Now I have another two friends in high school, but they don't know much about me (with one of them I voluntarily stopped sharing when she said "you're an atheist so you put yourself before others, and I respect that":doh ). I get along well with everyone but I never get too close to people. I have gone into a lot of first dates with guys but I never had interest in a second one. It seems like my classmates (and most people I meet) have assumed that I don't want close relationships... because I don't. But I do. Oh, well 



Comrade said:


> Weekends were terrible because I had nothing to do. I gravitated toward computer games and ended up spending hours a day playing computer games.
> Because of this, I have been quite successful in the business world and so now I can sort of look at it as a good thing.


A similar thing happened to me... all the afternoons and weekends I've spent at home, I spent reading about history, archaeology, engineering and other topics. Also developing my art skills. Now I know a lot about a lot of stuff 

Also, I got more exposure to fictional characters from TV and books than real people... that made me set my standard a lot higher regarding what to expect of myself. I think I'd be very different now if I had spent all that time just hanging out with other kids.


----------



## AmadeusXXI

I have no friends either. And it's really hard in my city to find someone with common interests as me.


----------



## Munchiester

I don't think your the only one with no friends. I mean depends what you define as a friend too. I had people who would talk to me and ask how I was doing, but they'd never invite me to the movies, or to go do something. No one really did that.


----------



## hirschlover

I have a group of friends, but I'm not close with them and I only hang out with them because I used to be close with one girl in that group. I just kind of stand with them at lunch and I can never find anything to say. I don't really hang out with people on the weekends either, but I kind of like it. I get to relax, catch up on sleep, watch movies/read books, and go out with the famfam.

I do see a lot of people that wander around or sit alone during lunch time though...I've always wanted to say hi and join them but I get too nervous. Maybe try introducing yourself though? There's almost always someone else who would like a friend.


----------



## starcrossedlover

Well, I will be your friend!


----------



## smellsliketeenspirit

16,same not really any friends,kinda lost at the moment.i feel like i somehow forgot how to make them.i always have this weird awkwardness vibe around people in general.everything is just overwhelming in social situations sadly. i always end up making several mistakes or something along the lines of that


----------



## Kennnie

i have friends that i dont talk to lol


----------



## alex911

I feel you man! I`ve never personaly had any problems with friends, but I can really understand you! What I`dd recommend doing is find an activity that interests you. You`ll deffinatley find some good friends there!


----------



## nycdude

Your not the only one dude, i am 20 no friends. During my High School days i had some random friends, no group of friends. After high school never heard from them again, and decided to make a facebook. i would send them a message like "hey wats up" and i usually got a reply and chatted for a while and some did not even respond. My weekends are boring too. I have school on saturdays, come back home and game on my xbox 360, i usually work out and stuff. sucks knowing there are people out there and old friends that i think might be doing exciting stuff like partying, going to places ive never been too... so yeah.


----------



## polardude18

I am totally with you on this, I never really had many friends either. In fact the last time I had a friend was about 2 years ago. Highschool is really the worst when you dont have friends, especially sitting alone at lunch which I did very often. I feel bad knowing people are off living their lives and having fun and I am sitting here doing nothing all by myself.


----------



## ihatesocialanxiety101

No. I have no freinds either.


----------



## Antis

You have more friends than me. You converse with 1 or 2 during weekends, I converse with 0. I'm utterly friendless.


----------



## dontworrybehappy

I lost all of my friends in high school. I hated eating in the cafeteria so I would eat in the hall by my locker and then go to the library to do homework. It sucked...


----------



## Popularity

Of course not.

I went my last three years of high school solo. Didn't say a word in the majority of my classes and walked the halls alone. Ate lunch at home every day after I got my license.

There were only a few times where I ate with some people or did something outside of school. ****'s rough. Sometimes I'd realize I went a whole day without saying a word!


----------



## that kid

friends? who need friends when you got internet?


----------



## BreakingDawn

Lolz this sounds like me almost
except I left public school for awhile and made things worse
I had friends when I was at school but I felt out of place for some reason(was going thorugh alot though at the time) I'm still going through a lot but I'm going to try and meet people again when I'm back at school.

Things will get better just keep thinking positively. Things always get better trust me. At least you are almost done with highschool. College will be exciting. Get to meet a lot of new people : )


----------



## TheNobleSugarCube

I feel this way quite a bit, and even with my closest friends (I only have about two) I still feel really out of place and unneeded by them. I almost always feel like a third wheel in pretty much everything. 

So, do I have any friends? Barely, but even then, I don't think they enjoy the company I give. It's more of a pity thing.


----------



## notMiceElf

I'm just posting to say I'm exactly the same except I would stray from bigger groups and sit by myself anywhere I could.

I'm just posting to tell you that you are not alone.. (well you are and so am I) and other people have the same issues as you do.


----------



## notMiceElf

that kid said:


> friends? who need friends when you got internet?


No one listen to him!


----------



## nycdude

I remember being in high school with just Random friends, never hung out with anyone as far as i can remember. I avoided going to the lunch room, i always went to the bathroom or Library when i discovered it LOL. Felt lonely at school, when i saw my random friends hanging out with their friends.


----------



## sliplikespace

My high school life = me feeling like a third wheel among my 'friends'


----------



## boosh

i used to before i started to isolate myself from everyone, now i'm the butt of loads of jokes about me being 'dopey' which is f*cking irritating. 

plus, people are very 2 faced at my school and i've been ditched by several people because they started being friends with the what you call 'populars' , they never apologised and one of them seems to have something against me for no reason and constantly tries to put me down


----------



## ufoforestgump

Comrade said:


> High school was also a very difficult time for me. I remember being in exactly those same situations. Lunch was the hardest and I would usually just go home so that I wouldn't have to feel awkward sitting alone.
> Weekends were terrible because I had nothing to do. I gravitated toward computer games and ended up spending hours a day playing computer games.
> Because of this, I have been quite successful in the business world and so now I can sort of look at it as a good thing. I am fascinated with electronics and computers to this day and have become an IT professional. Unfortunately, I don't have the time to play games anymore but it is a passion that I have because of my anxiety throughout school.
> I agree with Izzy. I think you should force yourself to participate in an extra caricular activity. One thing that I regret during high school was not following through with cross country. I joined the team but chose to work instead of participate.
> What are you good at? What do you like to do when you are on your own?
> What are your plans after high school? Do you plan to continue education or even join the military?


sounds like me :clap


----------



## Tom L

I hang around with a group of friends at college, i do chat and joke around.

But i never take friendships any further than just 'classmates' even though i'd like to, who wouldn't (i dont know why i cant do this... well actually i do, my SA lol) so therefore i haven't had any 'real friends' since i was 13-14 (im now 18 ) -_-


----------



## c0ldhands

i don't have any friends anymore, sort of 'drifted away' (avoided) them for a while and now all my friendships have faded away.


----------



## Saekon

Sometimes my pillows speak to me, they're friendly, but nah, I wouldn't consider them friends. Personally I think they're a bit soft but don't tell them that.


----------



## f ii o r e ll a

There are times when I feel like I don't have any friends. I did hang out with some people in high school, they're nice because they weren't those type of girls to spread rumours or talk behind someone's back (I usually find out about these things straight away). The thing was I never felt connected. I felt like they were sick of me because I was always the awkward one to talk to. 
Some people actually wanted to talk to me and be friends but once they found out what I was really like they grew tired of me.


----------



## ineedtobesocial

I have always been worried about what people think of me.
ohh great! Im almost 18,I dont have close friends,I dont go outside by myself,Im scared of talking to people, scared of what they will think of me ,and Im just sick of this illness.
its killing me ..while people of my age enjoy their lives I stay at home .
whenever I speak to someone I feel ignored,I feel like I was stupid..
so yea Its becuz of my family ..
my parents have always criticized me ,even if I was succesful in school,they've always found bad things bout me ,they've never said that they were proud of me ,that they loved me ...instead ,they yelled at me ,threated and blamed me for things all the time! no joke!!!,they still do it .so u know when person is scolded all the time ,when he hears those bad words he starts to lose his confidence,he starts to feel useless because there is no one to support him ,to tell him he is good ,he is all alone . soo guys my family just ruined my life, I dont have any confidence in myself .
so I just dont want to live like that, this is not a life ,this is a TORTURE for me 
and I have always been so jelaous of those people whose parents care for them,make them feel special and happy ..they are lucky, and yeaa anyways.
Sorry if I made mistakes as my english is not so good ..
thanks .


----------



## surewhynot

I've only had 3 friends all my life and I am now 28. I haven't had a friend since I was 21. Heck, I get ignored worse than anyone because my name is foreign so nobody thinks I speak english. I am not lying about this but my first friend I had was when I was in the 5th grade. We weren't friends after 5th grade. My next friend came along in 10th grade and after the 11th grade we weren't friends anymore because I went to another school because they felt I needed to be in a secluded school with few people. My next friend I had and this is my last was when I was 21. I lost this friend because I worked as a bartender. Anyways, this other bartender cussed out some guys wife and mocked they hell out of her. I came in to work later that night only to get mistakenly victimized by the couple because they thought I was the other bartender. I got fired even after they admited it wasn't me who did it. Couldn't find a job anywhere till I moved down to San Diego,CA. Heck, I can attract women but I can't attract people to be my friends. So now days I just always keep quiet and try to stay away from anyone around me. I'll just hang out by myself for now on and enjoy the best company I have which is me myself and I. Here's to having Tom being your only friend on myspace.


----------



## yomrwhite

I've always had acquaintances, just not real friends. I was pretty popular in elementary school (lol), but then in middle school I started hanging out with this one small group and they never included me in anything they did outside of school. Then in high school, I spent freshman and sophomore year drifting between 3-4 groups and didn't get close to any, then stayed with one in junior and senior year and ate with them and stuff but we never did anything outside of school. 

A big problem of mine is that I'm pretty shy but when I get to know people, they seem to find me funny and stuff, but I think I just eventually become loud and annoying/obnoxious, or they just don't want to really bother "hanging out" with me.

It's even worse in college now because at least in high school, it was the same small class almost every day so I had people I could talk to in every class usually. Now, the classes are so large it's really hurt me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

The two that I had both moved to different provinces soon after high school. I didn't like 'em that much, anyway. I'm pretty good friends with my sister, and don't particularly feel like I need anything else. Family's always there for you, but I'd need an extra set of hands to count the number of possible friends that have drifted out of my life. It's not that I don't welcome it, I'm just not looking for it is all. Chatting with people online can be fun but also something to not get caught up in...don't wanna forget how to make convo IRL!


----------



## Rocklee96

I talk to a few people in school, but I never get invited to any parties or just to hang out. I never ask anyone to hang out myself because I can't call or text anyone. It's just too awkward.


----------



## NmE

I have a few 'class mates' in 1 or 2 of my lessons, but apart from that I only have a few other friends around my school these days, alot dropped out last year from bad grades, including my only real friend who i've known since and been to every school with since i was 5, kinda sucks seeing as I dont talk to him that much anymore


----------



## Ryanne

You're not the only one. I'm 17 too, and I don't have any friends at all. I did have "friends" but you can't really call them that, they used me a lot and I was too shy and soft to do anything about it.


----------



## RedRobyn

dontworrybehappy said:


> I lost all of my friends in high school. I hated eating in the cafeteria so I would eat in the hall by my locker and then go to the library to do homework. It sucked...


 I do the same thing. Now in my second year of high school.


----------



## royal

I only have a few friends. I used to always eat lunch with my best friend, until he moved. Now I've been forced to eat lunch alone... makes you feel so outcasted.


----------



## metallica2147

I'm 19. In elementary/middle school I was actually kinda popular since I saw the same kids everyday. At least, I thought I had friends but I really only had one that I saw after school (and still do). He's the only friend I have. In high school I had 2-3 'friends' I ate lunch with and talked to in some classes, but through out junior/senior year we kinda parted ways. They started to make more friends and I really felt like a third wheel. Most of the time I skipped lunch, stayed in the hall, or went to the library. I never went to a dance or joined a real club. Never went to a party. I'm now a freshman in college and I sometimes talk to this one guy but not really. I really think I'm destined to spend life alone. I'm never had a girlfriend either. Sweet.


----------



## Morticia

I completely understand how you feel. I used to do the exact same things. But it got so bad for me that I had to end up home-schooling. God it was awful! And now that I am home-schooled, I really don't have anyone to talk to. But anything is better than public school.:hide


----------



## Lonelyman

This is just one of the stories what happened when I was in junior high school and highschool... In sportshour when two guys were captains and got the opportunity to select the teams, and no one wanted to be the last one who got picked out.

I was almost everytime the last one. Once when I got the chance, I made some goals etc. But when no one don't trust you, pass you, how can you get a chance to make the goal? 

Btw. I hate the situations when someone is selecting teams in school, it's so unfairs for SA


----------



## ratbag

I have people that I talk to once in a while. By texting. Which isn't really talking.

I heard my best friend wants to become a man. She didn't tell me this. And I'm sure we used to be best friends, since I haven't talked to her in a couple of months.


----------



## cybernaut

In my years of elementary school through high school, I had several acquaintances but no friends. At school, I would feel so self conscious eating lunch a lone or even standing alone.I also did not have any friends to hang out with outside of school, even to this day. Now that I'm out of high school, it really does not bother me that much. Would I love to have a friend? Yeah, it would be pretty nice. It's just hard to find someone that I do not have to act fake in front of and to show the real me.


----------



## stranger25

I just made some friends for the first time in my life at my job, still lackluster but it's a start.


----------



## TheWolfInMeComesOut

dont have any. i did when i was little


----------



## Ramon

Never really liked lunch either. And I don't have anyone I would consider a friend either so your not the only one.


----------



## NmE

Im exactly the same, and where I live its pretty hard to find people with the same interests as me - even in a big city. The standard feeling of being invisible to the world, yet when im online im in plain sight, bizzare is it not? But I guess thats just down to SA and not trying hard enough. >.<


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq

i have NO friends. I used to, until I had this crazy controlling boyfriend who stole my life and made my social anxiety like over the top, and made everyone in my school hate me so I had to leave that school and of course I;m way too scared to go to a new school so I'm homeschooled and have literally zero friends now, becausae he broke up with me. I literally have zero life.


----------



## thewrestler92

I went through the end of elementary school up until the end of my high school junior year not having one friend. My senior year was my best year of high school because I had about 4 or 5 friends that kept me busy and I had so much fun. I even had a date to the prom. But most of my friends in high school were the ones who made the initiative to make friends with me. I never did that so I didn't know how to when I went away to college. I spent this past year which was my freshman year sitting alone in the cafeteria and spending the weekends alone in my room when I didn't have an activity with one of the clubs that I joined. I joined so many clubs to keep myself busy on the weekends so I wouldn't have to be alone. I have plenty of acquaintences but I have too much social anxiety for me to make actual friends with them. I'm gonna be rooming with kids I don't know next year in an on-campus apartment. Hopefully I'll be able to make changes.


----------



## Jess32247

No, your not alone. I never had friends growing up. But I have one friend now. But we rarely talk no, because you know, she doesn't have SA, she's out going, popular, has other friends...


----------



## Jess32247

Morticia said:


> I completely understand how you feel. I used to do the exact same things. But it got so bad for me that I had to end up home-schooling. God it was awful! And now that I am home-schooled, I really don't have anyone to talk to. But anything is better than public school.:hide


I started home schooling earlyer this year, and my SA has gotten ALOT worse. I lost all my soical skills  Did that happen to you?


----------



## Ryoshima

Nope, I did have friends when I was younger, But they were the kind of people who smoked, and got in to trouble with the police, But I moved away 5 years ago and since then one of them has ended up in prison. Even though I don't have a life and moved on from getting in trouble, I would most likely be in prison myself if I didn't move away, I have tried making new friends since then but they don't seem to be any different from the last, I just don't want to be like them again.


----------



## lonely stoner

im the same but atleast your a senior. im a freshmen and i have it deal with it for 3 more years >.<


----------



## Morticia

Jess32247 said:


> I started home schooling earlyer this year, and my SA has gotten ALOT worse. I lost all my soical skills  Did that happen to you?


I think mine has gotten better, at least a little bit. I just could not handle the public school. I was all alone with no one to talk to in any of my classes, my friends had stopped talking to me, and I just felt so alone. And everywhere I went there I just felt like everyone was constantly looking at me and judging me, and thinking about how stupid and ugly and unpopular I was. So I stayed out almost everyday, and when I did actually go to school, I spent most of my time squalling in the bathroom. But now that I'm away I feel so much better and have so much more self-confidence. I think I'm slowly adjusting my way into society. Very slowly.


----------



## ilovebrightpink

*Don't Worry About It*

No, you are not alone. I'm like that too.

During high school, I had a couple of friends on and off (from different groups), went to movies, hung out at their places...but I never really connected with them. At lunch or during free-periods, I went to the library a lot and read. I frequently felt lonely and empty because I had no friends to really bond with and share stories with.

When I went to volunteer at a summer camp during my junior year, I met one girl on the bus. We talked and by the end of the week, we had become really good friends. Since she went to a different high school from me, we kept a long-distance friendship through phone and facebook. Even today (i'm 20 now), I know that she is still my best friend.

I still feel lonely & empty sometimes but when I try thinking about all the good things in my life (loving parents, annoying-but-still-makes-me-laugh brother, getting the last cake slice from the fridge, getting my first A on a physics test after cramming all night the day before, a hundred random memories) and it helps me feel "just-a-little-bit" better.

What you feel happens to everyone. And sometimes, it probably just means that you haven't met that friend yet or found your "calling." So don't worry about it and enjoy your life, meet new people, try new things, be open to things & people, smile, be yourself and don't care about what other people think (they don't care about you anyway)...as long as you are happy, life is good.

I hope I've helped & maybe brighten up your day a little bit!


----------



## Poisoned

I'm the same exact way. Last year I had a few senior friends though, but now that they're graduated I plan on hiding out in the library. I'm not sure if they allow food in there though, so I may not be able to eat. =/ Or I'll have to eat really fast to avoid awkwardness.


----------



## chynaaGH

I'm starting my junior year in September, and I kinda don't have friends. It's kinda hard to explain. I have friends but most of them are just like "acquaintances", it's hard for me to open up to new people so a lot of the new people I meet stay as acquaintances.

I have a few "close" friends that I've managed to open up to, but still even those are not "real friends".


----------



## keyla965

no your not the only one. I havnt had a best freind since elementry, Its pretty sad lol. I feel so undeserving becuse Im wasting my freakin life.


----------



## Norie

no. i pretty much have no friends IRL. i had a rabbit ( pathetic, i know ) that kept me company, but he died so now i have no one. life's a *****.


----------



## Joe H

*lonely*

At lunch now i do eat with other people but they kind of leave me out of convisations and i dont blame them i dont have much to add.


----------



## Uranium

I'm so scared I have no idea what I am going to do during lunch this year.


----------



## awkwardpenguin

I don't really have many friends either so you're definitely not alone. I used to have friends up until my sophomore year of high school. And I had some really good friends in those years, though I did go through a lot of best friends that would eventually ditch me for someone "better." That happened to me, no joke, 3 times. I had a lot of fun back when I had friends, too. But I gave up after my last friend decided I wasn't good enough for her and I took to the internet where I've been for a couple years now. I've made some really great online friends! I have two that I really love and I feel so close to and a few others. I know it's not conventional to have online friends, but they're incredible people and it's nice to have friends I can be myself around. Other than that, I just have a group of friends I hang out with sometimes but they all have other friends and I think they only hang out with me because they pity me. All I know is that I've never really felt like I connected with them all that well, but they're better than having no one (even though last summer none of them talked to me. not even once haha).

Also, I didn't attend prom, never had a "real" boyfriend, never been to a party, and rarely got asked to do something outside of school. I scheduled my classes senior year so I didn't have a lunch that way I could avoid having to sit alone. Now I'm going to college and I feel like a total loser and also like I missed out on pretty much everything a normal teenager is supposed to do.


----------



## Imaginative dreamer

I have "friends", however i really don't feel apart of them. Alot of the time, people don't listen to have the things i say because i am different. I also get ditched rather quickly for somebody else, so sitting alone in my thoughts sometimes is what i have. So i understand the feelings =/


----------



## Logitech

I'm too popular as I see it. I don't really know why. It seemed to happen around seventh grade or so, people began to idolize me as being this 'creature of solid awesome energy'. I only have about four real friends, and two that I hang out with on a regular basis. I can honestly say though, I don't care much for the attention I do get. It's nothing special. People look at me while I'm in the halls, talk to me and laugh at my jokes. But I only have four friends.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

My friends are more like people who are willing to put up with me, not people who genuinely want to be around me.


----------



## Logitech

> My friends are more like people who are willing to put up with me, not people who genuinely want to be around me.


That's depressing. I wish you luck in finding people who find thorough interest in you.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Logitech said:


> That's depressing. I wish you luck in finding people who find thorough interest in you.


It's really no problem, I have some good online friends. I video chat with them occasionally, we chat on MSN messenger, we go on the same forums. I hope some day to meet them irl. But I appreciate that you care


----------



## xDeadScreamx

no, i don't have friends either.

i had friends, but due to relationship problems, we "ended" our "friendship." while i had friends, i was told that everybody at school admired me for my looks, but most people were intimidated to speak with me because it seemed that "i hated everyone."

some thought i look threatening because of my quietness, my humility, and my clothes and accessories. 

it's ****ing annoying. i just hate that like... just because i'm not running around like smiling all the time, that makes me.. MEAN or that makes me hate people. i don't have to spiel rainbows incessantly just for people to wanna be friends with me... just the fact that somebody would feel threatened by my appearance really bothers me.


----------



## jlock

It's the same for me. People think that I'm mean or that I am going to beat them up. I'm extremely kind, I just can't show it though talking with people
ANd... 
It's really hard only having 2 friends...it's seriously depressing.


----------



## Venkska

michaell said:


> i am 17 year old male, I have never did anything with a friend(that wasnt part of a church uth group thing) since a birthday party where i invited a few "school friends" (people you just see at school) back in 2005. i had a few girls like me back in 2005- early 2006 and i went on one date(she asked me out). then in late 2006 till now i have become socially dormant and struggled to make friends.
> 
> 8th grade sucked, i never had any friends and yet we had a lunch break everyday that was compulsary , we had to be in the lunchroom . the hard part was choosing where to sit, i had no friends , everyone was in a group ,etc. so i would just sort of sit with groups of people and not say much, it was already noisy in the cafeteria and i had to eat with all that anxiety as well. and to make matters really bad is that the tables were two sided, with one row of people facing the other. this made matters difficult since i usually stare when im anxious and even if i tried not to stare there is nowhere to look, most peple would just talk to someone at their table and since they were talking and socializing, they werent staring, but for me , since talking was out of question due to the anxiety, i constantly worried if the person in front of me thought i was staring
> 
> then to make matters even more bad, after lunch we would have to wait like 5 minutes in the courtyard for the bell to ring, i was too shy to sit by myself so i instead went up to groups of people and just stood there and then tried to converse but was always unsuccessful.
> 
> now in 12 th grade , my anxiety is still there. on the weekends i literally stay at home, i have a one or two i converse with occassionally (as long as its not in a group setting, i only do one on one) . they are not very close though. i never hang out with them after school. i do not like weekends much since on weekends i am just with my family and that is depressing thinking that everyone is out having fun.


woah thats what happened to me to but just remember your not alone broski. HS blows for those of us with SA. Though TBH it seems like making friends outside of your school is a lot easier than in HS.


----------



## KarkaMillu

I have no friends, no one have called me like for 2 months ....


----------



## Ellyse

Don't worry, I'm 20 and have no friends except a boyfriend and haven't had a close friend since I was about 10. We'll be fine.


----------



## Kyrsta

I have been at my college for two years and I have not made a single friend. We had a conversation in my psych. class about something we wanted to share...and I told everyone about my time here ( and started crying of course ) after that day, I believe it was Tuesday I have had three people invite me to something. I even got two girls numbers. I'm too afraid to text them but maybe they'll text me. I am going to a tea party on campus at six because someone asked me. This has never happened ever. I think if you admit your stuggles it will get better.


----------



## AnnaM

i had a few friends in elementary school.. those were the good times.. then i had to move away, we lost contact

i had 1 best friend in middle school.. we were best friends for 5 years, then we started high school and things went downhill from there

she has a new best friend who she hangs out with all the time and i have no one now

so yeah, no friends anymore


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I had 2 friends up until last year, but no friends currently, even online


----------



## Define Lies

16 years old and im the same. I like socializing at school and such but I never hang around with them after school. It's a real drag because I'm stuck in my house and want to get out.


----------



## Uranium

I have 0 friends. It sucks because I want to get out sometimes but have no one to do anything with.


----------



## Secretaz

I have only online friends..


----------



## HeyImAnAlien

I have no friends either. And the people that do stick around me either annoy the heck out of me or use me. And I recently lost a group of friends cos they though I was cold, distant and that I hated them ;(


----------



## dmpj

Your not the only one buuudddd. I consider myself the definition of a loner.


----------



## dachickmagnet

amen to that!


----------



## artsavesmysoul

You aren't the only one.
I'm 16 and I'm a junior in high school I don't have any friends,I do have people I sit with at lunch but I dont hang out with them out side of school.It's hard for me to make friends and my weekends suck too.


----------



## KaliumRookie

.


----------



## Blawnka

I don't have friends anymore, they all moved off to college or university, I have one drinking buddy that doesn't drink anymore, so..Yeah.


----------



## KaliumRookie

.


----------



## SaveMeJeebus

I don't, too. I used to try and mingle with people online, but recently have given up. Must be hundreds of people i've tried; some don't bother getting back to me, some lose interest after awhile, or i end up giving up with them.


----------

